

New Treehouse site launches - ryancarson
https://teamtreehouse.com/

======
pavs
My very limited and one person experience with online video tutorial sites.
Don't read too much in to it, just my experience.

\- Lydia: Probably the best in terms of depth and options. But I only tried
couple of them.

\- TutsPlus: Second best in my opinion. But again, limited experience with
only one author.

\- Khan Academy: Love the UI, love the gamification, love the concept. But its
more for entry level education (for now) and less of high-level, in depth
learning. If they can apply the gamification to higher level learning (or just
have more higher level content) it would be awesome.

\- Treehouse: I have very very limited experience (just the php video series),
I felt that it was a bit goofy. Like their target audience is someone who is
not computer savvy or 12 year old.

I feel video is probably not the best medium for learning programming related
contents. I think video can definitely supplement a text heavy learning, but
otherwise I think textbooks are better way to learn programming (maybe its
just me).

I would love to know experience from other HN-er's or any other online video
tutorial sites they might have tried.

~~~
bendoidic
What is your experience with in-browser, project-based sites, like code
academy, code school, and code avengers?

~~~
pavs
Khan Academy is also in-browser project based. I think it supplements
learning, but they don't really push the boundary. Like for Code Academy
(which I forgot to mention before), the exercises were very simple and I
didn't think they pushed me to think harder. Way too easy. I want very hard
projects/exercises but I also want them to give me study materials that will
help to me understand the problem. Code Academy won't make anyone a serious
programmer, probably not even a hobbyist.

The other two mentioned, I never used them before. I might check them out.

------
jonolay
I'm usually a massive fan of what you guys do, but man, I've got to say that
you need to use this tool on the pricing page, in particular:

[http://leaverou.github.io/contrast-
ratio/](http://leaverou.github.io/contrast-ratio/)

------
clupprich
Like the redesign! Is it Bootstrap based?

Some feedback: the button hover states could be a bit more intense and some
transitions would be nice (e.g. the navigation flyout on smartphones). The
navigation button is also missing a cursor: pointer attribute.

------
ltcoleman
The new site looks great guys! I have had our dev staff using treehouse for
over a year now, and for the devs that get into it, I can see their excitement
after each new technology they start to pick up.

Treehouse is AWESOME!

------
ryancarson
We're so excited about this new release. Hope you like it!

~~~
MWil
I hope it's because you're being bombarded right now but it is moving like
molasses for me.

Do you have any plans to offer free 3 days trials?

~~~
licenseplate
Even better ~ they offer a 30 day money-back guarantee. Cough up a credit card
up front for a whole month, then get your money back.

